# Capital Longcasters



## seabass (Jun 8, 2003)

Is anybody going to be practicing at Anacostia Park, this Saturday 7/5/03 , if so at what time? I need to get my casting technique tuned up. Last year I bought the Breakaway video, and seem to do that Unicast, pretty well, probably somewhere around 400- 450 feet . The other off the ground cast where you twist around more, before you initiate the cast , my direction is off and I'm flattening out on that. I've never seen anybody do the pendulum cast , I'd like to see someone do that.
My equipment is a twelve foot Ugly Stick. This is not a store bought rod , but an ugly stick blank I bought and wrapped myself.
I use an Abu Garcia 6500-Ultrcast.
What's a good reel oil to use? This stuff I bought at Walmart, seems to be doing me more harm than good.

Seabass


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

seabass,

Right name wrong park. There are two casting clubs in DC, Potomac and Capital. Potomac practices are held at Anacostia park while Capital practices are held at Kennilworth park. 

Anthony


----------



## seabass (Jun 8, 2003)

Thank You,
I meant Kenilworth Park.

Seabass


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Seabass,

Due the holiday and the Sportcast event next week our next practice is not until 7/19/2003. However, maybe we can arrange to meet before then and see what you are doing. I've been fishing SPSP lately if that is near you. I hope this helps. Sportcast is having free clinics on Friday July 11 at Crisfield Airport, Crisfield, Maryland. We also have only 5 slots available for our clinic with World Champion instructor Neil MacKellow (Blackbeard). I sounds like you are doing fine so far. However, it is important that you avoid getting into bad habits. That is why coaching is key if you want to maximize your casting. 

Casting Clinic

You are always welcome to join us on the field. If you have a video tape send us a clip by email.


----------



## seabass (Jun 8, 2003)

Longcaster,
I appreciate the info. I live about 15 minutes from Sandy Point. I'd like to hook up with you sometime, usually all I need is a couple hours notice. I work Wednesday, Friday and Saturday evenings. I'm not working tonight, and I tied me up some new rigs last night.

Seabass


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "seabass",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------

